# Officejet 6500 printer wont scan.



## mattc0 (Feb 16, 2010)

I recently bought a new IMac and loaded my printer software on it, everything works like it should except for the scanner. It keeps telling me an error has occurred but it doesn't say what kind of error. I am new to Mac so any help would be greatly appreciated. 
The printer is an HP Officejet 6500 all in one printer.


----------



## mattc0 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Officejet 6500 printer wont print.*

Sorry correction the title said it will not print i ment it will not SCAN.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Officejet 6500 printer wont print.*

I'll fix the title.

How old is this scanner/printer? Many older all in one things won't scan on the Mac. The device makers were too lazy to write the drivers for it. But I just checked HP's site and they are still selling it. But I see it's network or USB. Which do you have it connected by? Chances are the scanner will only work USB. And what software did you load, from the CD, or the newest downloaded from HP?


----------



## mattc0 (Feb 16, 2010)

I purchased the printer/scanner 7 months ago. I have it hooked up to the USB and I used the CD that came with the printer.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Goto HP's support page and download the latest drivers and software from there and install that. Also, what software are you trying to scan with?


----------

